# Brand new, scratch built Void Raven Bomber. C&C please!



## Grin (Jan 27, 2011)

So I decided I wanted to field a Void Raven in my Dark Eldar force, but, as many of you well know, there is no model for it! So I took up the saw and knife, and began work on my own model! Many hours (and shockingly few cuts to my fingers) later, this is what I have. Mind you it is still a work in progress. It lacks much of the necessary polish that would otherwise make it a convincing model, but aside from that fact, where, in the opinions of the good people of HO, should I go from here?

Archon added for scale.














































I aplogize for the poor picture quality. The good camera was refusing to cooperate. Apparently electronics still need electricity to function properly. Someone should really get on that. :grin:

I would also like input as to the base. I have an idea, but not an actual model to demonstrate it with. Yet. As this bad boy is one hell of a tank hunter, I was planning on using a Valkyrie sized base, and put the rhino from the terrain piece pictured below on it, and have Void Raven be strafing past it. The Rhino would, of course, be painted in Blood Angels colors to really nail in the fact that they aren't that fast.  Thoughts?

The aforementioned Rhino: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440312a&prodId=prod50016a


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

I very much like the aesthetic, very DE! I'm not sure if it's an artifact of the picture, but it looks like it's bowed, curving up from the middle.
In scale, as it's the Bomber, it does look a little small. If it was a one man fighter, I'd say spot-on; if I've mixed up the models ignore this point.
I very much like the wings! I'd love to see this painted when you finish it.

GFP


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

That looks really cool from what I can tell from the pictures. Might be a tad too small for a bomber. Still great work. Dark elder and elder vehicles are hard to scratch build because they have such a distinct curved shaped. You did well. Rep to you. 

Would love to see some more better pictures though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i like the design but its just too small


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

The wings, engines and cockpit all look lovely. Very nice. k:

The bow looks like a train wreck. Sorry.


----------



## Grin (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tips. However, simply making it "bigger" is going to be rather difficult. Hopefully adding the rest of the missile bays and void mine will be enough to give it the needed mass. As it stands right now it is the approximate dimensions of a Valkyrie (swapping length and width, 6 1/2" long x 10" wide). Of course it's no where near is tall as a Valkyrie is, but once it is on it's base and flying, I don't think that will matter a whole lot.

Sethis - A train wreck, eh? I do agree that the frontal part of the plane doesn't fit in well with the aft part. I'll try and fix this when I get to the greenstuff work.

Giant Fossil Penguin - It is indeed meant to be a bomber, and it actually does have both cockpits in there! I know it's difficult to see, but towards the front in the "train wreck" section (  ) there is a gunner. You can sort of make out his silhouette in picture 2. Also you are right, it is slightly curved, but not nearly as much as the picture makes it seems. The reason for this is that if I didn't do this, the wings would be at an impossible angle, at it would look even more goofy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Reminds of a wraith dart. Very nice idea. Have some rep.


----------



## Grin (Jan 27, 2011)

Well got a good bit of work done. Engines actually make sense now, guns are under slung, missile bays are in, the bow isn't as much of a train wreck anymore (hopefully), more spikes, and the underside is much more streamlined now that the ugly piece of plasticard is gone.














































Any comments and criticisms are appreciated more than you know!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

do you prime your models at all? anyways good job on the design mate! +rep


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

I think this second version of the model could easily go for a Void Raven Bomber. With some more spikes and the right paint it would be ace. +rep


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yep, looks like you corrected the mid section of the model and it looks sweet... if you paint it up just right, it may pass for something as zodd said, ACE! Now get to work


----------



## Reddawn (Mar 11, 2011)

Not that I am a DE expert, but to me it looks good, even for size.
Just think of the Old German Stuka from wwII, it was roughy the same size as a fighter. Bomber dont have to be large.

Red


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Very well done. The bow looks 100 times better than before. Good work. Cant wait to see the finished product


----------

